# New Rescue in Tokyo - Swelling on Anus of Baby Pigeon



## Shibuya (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello everyone. 
I have a new rescue, I am pretty sure she is still a baby, because her beak looks quite different from my other rescue. Please see her pic. The reason I am asking for help is that she defecated today on my floor, and had some poop stuck in her feathers. I went to wash it out and I noticed that the top portion of her anus looked very red and inflamed (please see pic). As before, l live in Tokyo, and they do not have any kind of shelter to take pigeons to. Actually, the former mayor was trying to have them all killed citywide. Thankfully he is no longer the mayor. But I was wondering what this could be and any kind of remedies that anyone could suggest that may help relieve the redness and what looks like pain. 

Thanks in advance for any help you may be so kind as to give me.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you have any gloves (the surgical kind)? Might put some on and then feel that whole section to see if it has a somewhat-hardened mass in it.

Every different location seems to have its own set of "usual suspects" in terms of infections and diseases. If I were shooting in the dark, I'd recommend Metronidazole (Flagyl) and a Trimethoprim-Sulfa combo (goes by A LOT of names) for this one.

A different angle on another picture might be good, too--from that one it almost looks like a horizontal tear that needs closed rather than "the vent" per se.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy youngster. 

She definitely is young as you can tell from the few little yellow fuzzies left on top of her/his head.

I couldn't even begin to guess what that is from the picture, or how to treat it topically, whether it actually needs to be treated topically. Is there any bleeding?

I would suggest some more pictures, as Pidgey recommended. Actually take a picture from her vent to the actual injury/lesion in question, from different angels and please make sure they are clear.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

prolapse?.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> prolapse?.


*Is that a possibility in such a young bird?*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know. Here is one thread on PT. 

nestling had rectum prolapse/
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/nestling-had-rectum-prolapse-15620.html


I have read articles that said that being hand fed can also cause it. If for some reason the food is too hard to pass, and he strains, then a prolapse could be the result.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Don't know. Here is one thread on PT.
> 
> nestling had rectum prolapse/
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/nestling-had-rectum-prolapse-15620.html
> ...


* Wow...in a bird so young.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know that is what it is. Just thought maybe possibility. Really need a vet.


----------



## Shibuya (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to tell you she is doing fine. It was a prolapse, but we have her on a liquid diet now and she is doing good. She is so small and frail, but we just wanted to get back to you and tell you that we appreciate all help and advice given. 

I love this board and thank you all.


----------

